
ZeniMax: We will prove Oculus stole VR trade secrets, destroyed evidence - aaronbrethorst
http://www.polygon.com/2017/1/16/14286502/oculus-rift-lawsuit-trial-zenimax-statement
======
Hydraulix989
As the saying goes, any time there's money on the table, people suddenly come
back out of the woodwork and start knocking...

~~~
unstatusthequo
Makes sense, no? Otherwise it would be spending good money to go after bad.

Also everyone should recall this has been going on for years and is just now
going to trial. It's not like this just happened. It hit news because Zuck is
testifying.

